

Remove the requirement for IE10 to be installed first prior to VS 2013 - yuhong
http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-studio/suggestions/4153040-remove-the-requirment-for-internet-explorer-10-to-

======
yuhong
This was inspired by the post about Google Docs dropping IE9 support. Also see
the fixes in Update 1 RC for IE9 support:
[http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2911573](http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2911573)

